# Ryobi R-150--fix or scrap?



## tab a (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

I bought this Ryobi used a decade or so ago, and only use it a couple times a year. Recently found that the collet sleeve is broken, and no longer available from Ryobi. Searched all over the net and found what appears to be an aftermarket collet in the UK for about $50.

My question is, do you think it's worth putting money into this machine, or would I be better off buying something else (used) with better features/support, etc.? It seems a reasonably built unit (quite heavy compared to my equally old plastic Craftsman unit ) but I know very little about the world of routers. 

Thanks for your thoughts.

Thon


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Tough call - spend $50 on a $10 part, or spend $100-$200 for a new router, the parts for which are still available. Personally, I don't think I'd put more money into a discontinued, already-broken tool.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" buy something else" after you put 80.oo into it you still have a old router.

It's a good bet if the collet broke once it will break again..they now make some great routers..for the 80.oo you will put into the old router you can have a brand new one..put the OLD Ryobi on eBay and sale it off for parts only.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...o=2&blockType=G2&prdNo=2&i_cntr=1299684045936

========



tab a said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought this Ryobi used a decade or so ago, and only use it a couple times a year. Recently found that the collet sleeve is broken, and no longer available from Ryobi. Searched all over the net and found what appears to be an aftermarket collet in the UK for about $50.
> 
> ...


----------



## tab a (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty much the way I was leaning. Thanks for advice!


----------



## Bill van Steyn (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Thon,
I still have a R-150 with the same problem, got a collet from the UK which is no good
for the unit and was a waste of time.

Have you tried Sears in the US? They show the part as being in stock but they only
let US customers deal with them on their website.

Bill


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bill van Steyn said:


> Hi Thon,
> I still have a R-150 with the same problem, got a collet from the UK which is no good
> for the unit and was a waste of time.
> 
> ...


 Bill, I just looked it up... shows no longer available. Also this is a 2yr old thread!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ryobi Router Parts : eReplacementParts.com

==


----------

